# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Resurfacing Stairs

## Ramana

Looking at resurfacing the stairs with wood covering -had carpet earlier.  After a lot of research I found products  called ArmourStep and ArmourTrim from Big River Timbers.  Has anyone used these products? Thought of using Readyflor Uniclic floating floor material left over after laying floating floor around the house, but do not want to use the metal bullnose profile. Is there any other bullnose profile other than the metal one available in Australia? Would appreciate suggestions. The bare treads are mdf with bullnose.

----------


## Gaza

going over existing stairs amour tread is waste of money and plus is to thick, you can get noising's in solid timber that you can clear to match ready floor I prefer to make overlay treads which are laminated in one section then installed and polished after they look the real deal and are a lot better than floating floor as you have less joins. doing stairs in float floor there is a lot of waste which Is expensive, what timber is your ready floor?

----------

